# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Интеграция 1с 8.3 и СБИС онлайн

## Glavrusoft

Ребята привет! подскажите как побороть проблему? хочу входящие документы от поставщика загрузить в 1с используя обработку SBIS. номенклатура сопоставлена. контрагенты тоже все занесены идентично. но при загрузке говорит что не найдена организация. кто подскажет что это такое?2020-11-30_23-48-49.jpg

----------


## G_A_Z_O_N

Ответ найден?

----------


## art31

Добрый день! проверьте ИНН и КПП контрагента которого загружаете документы.

----------


## art31

У меня все загружается в 1С Бух, только счета учета не проставляются, может подскажите где ошибка? как ее решить

----------


## MakarAS

> У меня все загружается в 1С Бух, только счета учета не проставляются, может подскажите где ошибка? как ее решить


Здравствуйте. Счета учет настраиваются в регистре сведений "Счета учета номенклатуры". МОжно вводить для конкретной номенклатуры или группы отдельные настройки. Если номенклатура или группа не указаны, то настройка будет работать для всей номенклатуры..
Успехов

----------

